# Stanley Lake 006 007 Carroll County



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone ever fished it?
Can you fish it?
Working nearby and just wondering


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

never heard of it ,weres it close too? about 5miles south out of carrolton theres a small lake private I think. used to be called VO ASH lake.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Google map search 'UEO Leesville Compressor' zoom the map out a little bit they're right across azalea road


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> never heard of it ,weres it close too? about 5miles south out of carrolton theres a small lake private I think. used to be called VO ASH lake.


Gate across the road right by the lower pond. No sign or contact info. They are running a pipeline through the bottom. Oh well.


----------

